# WSP Green Molds For Sale



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Good used condition. I think I have 6. $10 each, buyer pays shipping and paypal fees.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I know 5 are pictured- gotta look around and find #6. It has got to be here somewhere.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much soap do they hold Jennifer?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I got em sold but...they make 8 1 inch bars, about 40 ounces.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Let us know if they aren't!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wish I had seen this earlier, I would have driven to your house and picked 'em up....no shipping involved. :lol

sheryl


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Sheryl said:


> Wish I had seen this earlier, I would have driven to your house and picked 'em up....no shipping involved. :lol
> 
> sheryl


 Gotta love local!


----------

